# Another supper.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not as elaborate as Pays, but just as filling. Hot cakes, sausage, gravy, and homemade pineapple jam and syrup. No pics so use your imaginener.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I sure wish you could post pics, cause you describe a bunch of good eats on here and I would love to see them.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I wish I could too Pay, but am too old and sorry to learn. Never was much on takin pics.


----------

